# Montana



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Well personaely no i habe never been to any of these mountains but i do no plenty of people who have. Big Sky is a great place huge mountain can give you a headache if nto tused to the elevation. if you love snowboarding this will be a major upgrade from michigan lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

*hi*

harry williams

I want to know more about u because thats great!

Montana Drug Addiction


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Big Sky is fucking awesome. Its not like any other place. Not to many touristy type people. My brothers best friend and wife both work out their. Lone peak and the A-Z shoots are incredible. Make it out that way if you have the time.


----------

